# Just updated my GPS



## Goldfynche (Sep 18, 2016)

Just done a long overdue update of the software on my Garmin GPS.
I was pleasantly surprised. It used to belong to my son, and he always had to pay for updates. But it did me for nowt! Not complaining!


----------



## Buckeye (Sep 18, 2016)

Maybe I should try to update my late wife's Garmin.  It's from 2008 I think.


----------



## Goldfynche (Sep 18, 2016)

Hoot N Annie said:


> Maybe I should try to update my late wife's Garmin.  It's from 2008 I think.



That's actually about the last time mine was done by my son.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Sep 18, 2016)

Maybe I should buy some new maps!


----------



## Goldfynche (Sep 18, 2016)

Maybe I should buy some new maps!

I do still have an A to Z of Scotland. I bought it in England after being unable to find a copy in Scotland!


----------



## debbie in seattle (Sep 18, 2016)

Thanks for reminding me!


----------



## Goldfynche (Sep 18, 2016)

Capt Lightning said:


> Maybe I should buy some new maps!



Sorry Capt. Last time I quoted you, I was on the iPad and inadvertently removed the credits!


----------

